# Planning to move to Canada



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to move to Canada (hopefully) with my family (wife and three kids, 6,3,1) from Egypt. I am applying to immigration as we speak. I have 15 years of IT experience including management role and I work for one of the biggest IT companies in the world.
I need to know if it is the right move, will I be able to get a job, what is the minimum pay that I should get to live good (in Egypt, I own a car and my kid is in private school because education is bad here).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

These are the two computer related occupations in demand in Canada
2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers
2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers

If you are qualified for these you can apply to come to Canada as a PR(Permanent Resident). If you are not qualified you will need pre-arranged employment.


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> These are the two computer related occupations in demand in Canada
> 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers
> 2174 Computer programmers and interactive media developers
> 
> If you are qualified for these you can apply to come to Canada as a PR(Permanent Resident). If you are not qualified you will need pre-arranged employment.


Thank you for the info. I am actually applying on 0211 Engineering managers as I have engineering degree and more than 7 years experience in that type of management. 2147 is my second option as I have more than 4 years of experience in that within the past 10 years.

My question was regarding the annual income that would be enough to live somewhat comfortably and be able to give my 3 kids education up to University


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

$100k per annum.


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> $100k per annum.


Is that doable or we are talking about the top 10% people ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is certainly doable with the right qualifications. Oh, BTW, I would say that 95% of Canadian families own a car, many own two or more.


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> It is certainly doable with the right qualifications. Oh, BTW, I would say that 95% of Canadian families own a car, many own two or more.


In your view, what are the best places to live ?.
I would love to live in a house (as I do now) rather than a flat, I know this means outside city center.
I have a lot of job matches through monster.ca but I never get positive replies since I don't have residence or work permit. My company's office in Canada has no opening too.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no answer to that question. Jobs are easier to come by in larger cities such as Toronto, Vancouver, Calgary etc. Many new constructs exist in suburbia of these cities. Owning a house or an apartment is the norm in Canada but I would recommend you rent first until you know the lay of the land.


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> There is no answer to that question. Jobs are easier to come by in larger cities such as Toronto, Vancouver, Calgary etc. Many new constructs exist in suburbia of these cities. Owning a house or an apartment is the norm in Canada but I would recommend you rent first until you know the lay of the land.


I agree with you when it comes to renting until getting to know around and this is what I plan to do and it is still a long time ahead until I get (or not get) my PR as processing for Egypt is 19 months now according to CIC but I try to plan ahead and get more information about where am going.

I would rather live somewhere near Toronto for several reasons (weather, less flight time to Egypt among other reasons).

Do you know someone who needs an IT guy ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No, I don't.


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

katelouise1085 said:


> Nice information


Which ones ?


----------



## tyson22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Why are you worrying about a job if you are having so many years of experience. 
I recently heard of Ready to move homes. Damn! they are so reasonable. some 90k$ and you will get a bungalow type mobile home. with bedrooms, 2 garage wow.


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

tyson22 said:


> Why are you worrying about a job if you are having so many years of experience.
> I recently heard of Ready to move homes. Damn! they are so reasonable. some 90k$ and you will get a bungalow type mobile home. with bedrooms, 2 garage wow.


Getting a job as never about years of experience, this is not what gets you a job. What do you mean mobile home ?


----------

